# All turbo 8vs post your car here



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey guys just want to see everyone's set up so lets see them


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (jettajunker)*

does this >







mean you're joking around?
.. because from what ive gathered, there are not too many turbo 8v's .. some dont think its worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (autopulse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autopulse* »_
does this >







mean you're joking around?
.. because from what ive gathered, there are not too many turbo 8v's .. some dont think its worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









some people like recieving hot carls.....
im still working on my counterflow 8vT set-up should be wicked fun when its done. but hes right there arent too many


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (stntman)*

8v' turbos are def worth it....
sorry no engine pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (2pt. slo)*

pics later for you


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (Couper1TEP)*

i want to see setups as well.. im jus now starting to gather parts for my counterflow 8v turbo project this summer...


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (jettajunker)*

Here's mine...


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (VDUBIN)*

you need to fill that huge hole in your bumper with an intercooler. i have a 1.8 8v turbo in my '84 gli. i will try to post some pics


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (epjetta)*

cool guys keep going i want to get some ideas


----------



## stevemkIIcoupe (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (jettajunker)*

i have a mkIIjetta coupe with a 1.8 8 valve with a saab 900 t3 turbo pushin 14 lbs of boost on digi2 and she runs great,,,,,tooooons of power...cant keep the tires from spinnin,,changin it soon to mkII wiring and computer so i can push 20 lbs...all the project took was a bahn brenner head spacer,,,bigi feul press regulator,mustang 24lb injectors,bmw mass air,tt cam,and she was booooooostin


----------



## 84RabbitGTI-T (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (stevemkIIcoupe)*

Here are mine>>


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (84RabbitGTI-T)*

wow that is so nice what are the specs. What part of Florida are you in? I'm from Naples west coast. How does it size up to 16v's?


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

This is my 8vt 
JH 8v 8.5-1 comp
sabb t3 
sabb intercooler
TD exaust manifold
TD oilpan
TDI intake pipe
it ran 6 PSI no problems on STOCK digi 2
right now it is undergoing a crossflow head upgrade and fueling upgrade along with some prettyer intake plumbing. it will be running the BMW maf with 31 lb/hr audi tt injectors. should be able to run quite a bit of boost, tranny and clutch premitting 
the build thred is located here
http://dubberz.com/forum/index.php?topic=9483.0


----------



## 84RabbitGTI-T (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (jettajunker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettajunker* »_wow that is so nice what are the specs. What part of Florida are you in? I'm from Naples west coast. How does it size up to 16v's?


If you are referring to my specs they are,
273 Webcams camshaft w/heavy duty valve springs
3 angle valve job ported & polished cyl head and matched ported intake manifold
TO4 Super 60 .58 A/R
Turbonetics External Wastegate
Custom 3" exhaust w/flexpipe from the turbo.
Conquest Intercooler
Custom Intake Manifold with 60MM Ford Mustang Throttle body and TPS 
Megasquirt II
750cc inj/64lbs mounted on a customized Honda Civic fuel rail.
2.0L Audi 80 bottom end w/83.5mm JE Pistons
Scat rods
ARP Main and Rod bolts
ACT Clutch
Billstein susp all the way around
Autotech Upper Strut Tower Brace
Front Lower control arm brace


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (MaxVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxVW* »_This is my 8vt 
JH 8v 8.5-1 comp
sabb t3 
sabb intercooler
TD exaust manifold
TD oilpan
TDI intake pipe
it ran 6 PSI no problems on STOCK digi 2
right now it is undergoing a crossflow head upgrade and fueling upgrade along with some prettyer intake plumbing. it will be running the BMW maf with 31 lb/hr audi tt injectors. should be able to run quite a bit of boost, tranny and clutch premitting 
the build thred is located here
http://dubberz.com/forum/index.php?topic=9483.0


























i like your TD adapter plate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

Mine is almost done.
Should be done Friday. Ill take pics.
Progress is in my sig.


----------



## Slave2theBunny (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

Here's mine







<br/>Shot with <a target="_new" href="http://profile.imageshack.us/camerabuy.php?model=Canon+PowerShot+A400&make=Canon">Canon PowerShot A400</a> at 2007-02-11[/IMG]


----------



## 92sGTI (Jan 9, 2006)

Don't have any pics on mine but here is the specs:
PG block ( rebuilt, stock internal )
ABA obd1 head ( rebuilt, soon port and polish )
vr6 obd1 throttlebody
Megasquirt 'N' Spark Engine management
Innovate LC-1 wideband
Tial Blow off valve
Frount mount intercooler
New garrett t3 super 60
1.6 TD exhaust manifold
1.9 TD downpipe
2.5 mendrel Custom exhaust, no cat
Custom Short runner on ABA lower runner
Stainless Piping.
Msd blaster Coil
ACT 4 puck Solid race clutch
green tops 440cc
custom oil catch-can
The 1.8 8v in front of lightly modded 24v !


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (84RabbitGTI-T)*

do have any more pics of your car?


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Slave2theBunny)*

what are your specs? how many pounds of boost are u running? how do you like your msd ignition? Do you get that weird nose in the stereo like I use to have. It pissed me off. haha have you had it on a dyno?


----------



## Slave2theBunny (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (jettajunker)*

I'm running a dual stage boost controller, 4 psi around town, 15 psi when I need it, and I don't get the weird noise you had, because I don't have a stereo, lol







<br/>Shot with <a target="_new" href="http://profile.imageshack.us/camerabuy.php?model=Canon+PowerShot+A60&make=Canon">Canon PowerShot A60</a> at 2005-07-23[/IMG]


_Modified by Slave2theBunny at 8:39 PM 2-9-2008_


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re:*

Guess I'l play too.
















Old dyno sheet








And because I like to represent for 8v owners worldwide


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Slave2theBunny)*

haha that is funny. So on your car do you have stock internals or did you put like forged pistons? I like your set up. That is kind of like what I want to do have something that i can turn the boost up on but have it as my daily drive. I am building a ragtop bug for my weekend warrior.


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Hollagraphik)*

like the sweater. That is a nice clean engine bay. By the way i like fanta too. Regarding to you catch can.haha


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Re: (jettajunker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettajunker* »_haha that is funny. So on your car do you have stock internals or did you put like forged pistons? I like your set up. That is kind of like what I want to do have something that i can turn the boost up on but have it as my daily drive. I am building a ragtop bug for my weekend warrior.


_Quote, originally posted by *jettajunker* »_like the sweater. That is a nice clean engine bay. By the way i like fanta too. Regarding to you catch can.haha

Stock internals, balanced bottom end. Before I had a completely stock motor that bent a rod on me. The motor thats in the car now has:
G60 Turbo
T3/T4 .62 AR
Autotech 260 cam
USRT 42lb Injectors
SNS Chip (awaiting upgrade to Stage 5+)
3" catback to a Mustang GT bullet muffler
Custom Orange Fanta bottle
Previous motor on old turbo made 200whp @ 20psi with some sketchy fueling. I bought upgraded injectors and am waiting to order a custom burned chip from SNS Tuning so that I can put the injectors in and turn up the boost. Right now whenever I put them in the car loads up on fuel. Sounds cool...but it isn't.







Until then I run the car on my old SNS chip @ wastegate pressure; 8psi. I need to stop being lazy so I can crank the boost and go VR hunting.


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Hollagraphik)*

8VT > VR6 > 1.8T > Slurpee's.
Wait, scratch that. NOTHING owns Slurpee's.








8v ARMY Fo' Lyfe!!


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Hollagraphik)*

I know theres some more of us out there.


----------



## veedubnut1 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (MaxVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxVW* »_


























































































Love the car. Inspiration for my car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

well since there are not alot of other 8v turbos out there it seems like does anyone have any good 8vt stories?


----------



## FlyGTI84 (May 1, 2000)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (jettajunker)*

Here's the latest shop project 8v turbo. T28, OBDII, C2, all the rest is custom. It should be done in about 2 weeks.....


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (jettajunker)*


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

Is that a stock MKIV intercooler? lol I have one of those too?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*

you know everyone ask me that.Its a saab side mount


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

car looks pretty decent coupe. we will have to run them once i get my kit installed next weekd








12v > 8v







hopefully that wont start something


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

i have the exact same saab intercooler but its tucked behind the grille


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

ya i moved it up and made it more straight today.Also got rid of 6inch of post piping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

2.0T with WRX td03-13t


----------



## h00ters CEO (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey MaxVW hows that 1.8 build going?


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

Anyone else have a build thread in the works besides mine. I'd like to compare ideas and such...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## h00ters CEO (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

im looking to start one!!!


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

its almost done, i had it running the other night all seems good and well asider from the copious ammounts of vaccume leaks, i got all my new intake plumbing though it should be done this weekend


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

My project is complete. Check the build thread.
Videos soon to come.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

yeah i'm done the engine now aswell, runs awesom pulls hard 0-60 in about 6 seconds but i am still at 5.5 psi, more boost after brake upgrade, i have some g-60 11's i also have some coils to install....aswelll as a pair of recaros haha


----------



## euroimport (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (84RabbitGTI-T)*

niice i just bought an 84 red gti 8v and was thinking of making some boost..... if you got any helpful insite tha would make turboing my rabbit that would help me out a bunch... ..


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (euroimport)*

Where's the love for us supercharged 8v guys?!!!







Just kidding nice seeing all these turbo setups


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (Peter Tong)*

well if you have it supercharged why don't you post what you got with some pics so we can get some ideas and see what you got? I know that i would like to check it out!


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Slave2theBunny)*

can you post some more info such as type of turbo etc about your car and do you have any other pics?


----------



## pilotzski (Dec 12, 2007)

Purchased the following today from spooled motorsports: Garrett tbo387 $249, sms oil line kit $110, fmu 10:1 $150, high flow fuel pump $119. Free downpipe flange. Shipping $40. I will photo document all phases of this build. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (jettajunker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettajunker* »_well if you have it supercharged why don't you post what you got with some pics so we can get some ideas and see what you got? I know that i would like to check it out!

Don't mind if I do







Courtesy of Peter Tong:








A little twin screw torque....









_Modified by Andrew Stauffer at 4:11 PM 3-13-2008_


_Modified by Andrew Stauffer at 4:23 PM 3-13-2008_


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (jettajunker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettajunker* »_well if you have it supercharged why don't you post what you got with some pics so we can get some ideas and see what you got? I know that i would like to check it out!

Engine compartment pic prior to my pulling the head recently...








The cool thing about a charger is you open your hood and its right there in your face








PS: hey Andrew we're going to have to record how our cars sound one of these days... I've always liked the charger whine under full boost... and of course the immediate kick on my hind side that goes with it










_Modified by Peter Tong at 8:09 PM 3-13-2008_


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (Peter Tong)*

hows it running since it looks like u went back to cis from standalone? MORE PICS of force fed 8vs!!!


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (Peter Tong)*


































my old whip, it was awesome, pure junkyard power. 1.6td mani and turbo, modified td oil feed and return lines. td oilpan. 626 ic, volvo 240turbo cis dizzy and wur. 2.5" dp 3" exhust from the firewall back.
with the help of a extra injector, it ran [email protected] mph, with full intior and the 17's on it, @12psi


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (instg8r)*

YES!!!! Finally this thread is getting some where. I say if you have an 8v and it is boosted BRING IT!!! The super charged 8v is absolutley sweet! great to get different points of views! Anyone out there that has a 1.8l that has put a aba block on it with junkyard turbo? wondering how easy it is out of curiosity.


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (instg8r)*

I love this car...reminds me in a good sad way of a audi 4000 that i lost. Breaks my heart literally, I did a 2.0l 16v swap in it and was getting ready to turbo it. looked just like this but white and long story but lost it.......nice car though! inspiration for my mk2


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (jettajunker)*

that is a nice mk1 setup with the intercooler in front of the grille..


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (runvsofme07)*

thanks guys, i miss the ol'8v. i ran that set-up for 3 years, including trips to waterfest from toronto.....and several track days......and only one thing broke on it in 3 years....driver side D-shaft.
it was a stock rebuit jh 8v. it took the boost well, i had the dual diaphram distributer for timing retard. even that worked well. the car operated like a factory turbo car of that era. start it and go. 
i sold it







to fund other projects.....(i know i know)...
but i can personally atest to the cheap thrills of a 8v, decent power, tons of fun....with the reliability of no other.

someday i'll be back into a mk1 with a 8v......i just have to try a couple of things first










_Modified by instg8r at 1:42 AM 3-14-2008_


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (instg8r)*

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (mveitenheimer)*

Nice man... how are you guys mounting intercoolers? im thinking about trying to mount mine in the grille using the radiator/headlight supports.. idk yet


----------



## jetta.8vt (Mar 14, 2008)

Just want to jump in a show my 8V setup


----------



## jetta.8vt (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (jettajunker)*

OK I'm new here, but here goes:


----------



## jetta.8vt (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (jettajunker)*

OK that didn't work so let me try it as a link:
http://picasaweb.google.com/je...23346


----------



## jetta.8vt (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (jetta.8vt)*

OK So I noticed that others are using photobucket so here goes .....









Pic of the 8V Turbo and.....
Now the car 








Car on track









And as you can see this is a picture borrowed from our touring car site


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

I can't wait for the day when I get rid of my counterflow head.


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (jetta.8vt)*

that jetta is really nice!!!!! what are the specs? By the way love the side exhaust!!!


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (jettajunker)*

what turbo is that.. and what mani u using?


----------



## jetta.8vt (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (runvsofme07)*

Thanks, 
Specs are: Ported Solid lifter head with 42mm Intake and 34mm Exhaust, I'm not 100% sure on the exhaust valves size. Cam is 270 deg. Turbo and Manifold are home grown. As you can see the car is used for road racing, so throttle response takes priority! Car makes power all the way to the MSD rev limited 7200RPM, but does fall off a bit after 6800RPM, because I'm still using the G60 Throttle body. 
Car only made it to 2 races last year, no testing, and no setup time, but, I achieved my first goal of breaking in to the 1:40s at my local track. (1:39.5)
I did 2 test/lapping days at the end of the season and was able to make some suspension changes, I'm really excited about the coming season, as the car was waaaay faster as I got comfortable with the setup and most of all I got some valuable track time. 
Oh how could I forget, It's still running Digi1 440cc injectors......SNS Stage5 custom chip


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (jetta.8vt)*

old Fox 8v 2.0T







(R.I.P. thanks to Jiffy Lube)
































I was off one tooth on cam gear and was getting heat soak like a mother, but....








and a pic of the setup before sale
Audi 5000 intercooler
G60 injectors
MegaSquirt v3.0
Quantum TD manifold and Garret Turbo
Volvo oil cooler
















and the badge that never made it onto the trunk, but will make it onto the tailgate of the new 8v project


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (Rien)*

I miss that thing ^^^







...
So what's this 'new project'?


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (Rien)*

what happened at jiffy lube?


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (instg8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *instg8r* »_what happened at jiffy lube?

x2


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (Fastbreakstar22)*

The Jiffy Lube saga...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3408646
The Farewell recap...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3452579
The big build up...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3070129
Pouring one out for the fallen Fox, again...


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

Damn... thats one horrible story.
Best of luck with the new project.


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (snowfox)*

Dude that is not cool at all!!! I know the feeling of loosing a car and it sucks!


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (jettajunker)*

a stud being stripped for my valve cover means in replacing my head.. or i might just swap my whole engine out for a donor 8v.. AHH more $$$ to spend..


----------



## 84RabbitGTI-T (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (runvsofme07)*

You would actually do that over a stripped valve cover stud?







but


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (84RabbitGTI-T)*

any more boosted 8v's out there?


----------



## ibeatjettas (May 14, 2006)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (pilotzski)*

hey i got a question, will a turbo off a audi 5000 work well if i get a modified FPR and retard my timing a little, its for my beater 8v, also i have g60 injectors laying around if i needed more fuel


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (ibeatjettas)*

My new project.... Future 8v turbo
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

Damn fine project. Keep us posted!


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*

Can we get some dyno numbers from some of these cars or more track times? Think that would be cool. Alot of nice 8v's out there.


----------



## 84RabbitGTI-T (Jun 23, 2003)

I posted pics ont the first page (White Rabbit). I just got it dyno'd about a few weeks ago and I'm not too excited with the outcome yet. It dyno'd 257 at the wheels but stupid me was so juiced up







about the fact that I would finally get this thing on the road after a year and forgot to put on my slicks or at least the brand new drag radials I bought for it







.
So long story short, I left on the old dry rotted tires I've had as spares







and they were spinning on the dyno drum so I didn't get true numbers. It also still needs some more tunning as my programmer was afraid to give it timing and lean it out some. It also turns out my turbo is crap and had to send it back to get rebuilt http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , (thank god for warranty). I'll keep you guys posted.
As you can see, I'm really not having a good time right now and it's becoming more of a hassle than anything







but we'll see how I feel about it once it's all done.

_Modified by 84RabbitGTI-T at 4:12 PM 3-31-2008_


_Modified by 84RabbitGTI-T at 4:14 PM 3-31-2008_


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (jettajunker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettajunker* »_Can we get some dyno numbers from some of these cars or more track times? Think that would be cool. Alot of nice 8v's out there.

I know I posted some horrible videos before and people started to seriously doubt my car. So I went to the Philly dyno to prove its worth.
Here is the best & worse runs made (total of 4 pulls).
Clutch was slipping pretty bad. Sorry for the screenshot, didnt know how else to post it. If I had a better clutch (instead of stock 8v disc + 16vpp), more power would have been made.
Both pulls were 15Psi.








Almost forgot, the MK3 car:








With a horrible reaction time of 1.256 and trying to baby the clutch, i ran a 14.6 with full weight and heavy subs in the trunk @ 97.8mph


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (84RabbitGTI-T)*

please keep us in touch. your car is so awesome i really would like to know about the set up. how many pounds of boost are you pushing?


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (jettajunker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettajunker* »_please keep us in touch. your car is so awesome i really would like to know about the set up. how many pounds of boost are you pushing?

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Uhh... 15Psi. Did you read the Dyno?








Lol - Jus messing around.


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

i'm sorry i wasn't paying attention. i am kind of out of it due to school work and being sick but thanks for repeating yourself. any pics of the car itself?


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (jettajunker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettajunker* »_i'm sorry i wasn't paying attention. i am kind of out of it due to school work and being sick but thanks for repeating yourself. any pics of the car itself?

























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

nice car


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (jettajunker)*

give me a fewm onths and hopefuly the turbo build will be done. it will be a blast to drive too!!!!
15-20 psi with water/meth and a couple little goodies!


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (stntman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stntman* »_give me a fewm onths and hopefuly the turbo build will be done. it will be a blast to drive too!!!!
15-20 psi with water/meth and a couple little goodies!









15-20 psi? thats a pretty big range. whats your setup looking like?


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

lots of head work. air-water-intercooler with water/meth. T3super60 .63 ar., OBDI block, will be balanced and shotpeened, MSnS. and some other small things that are still being sorted out.
ill probably run 15ish daily and have a two stage boost controler to pump it up to 20 when i fel like having a lot of fun.


----------



## pilotzski (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (jettajunker)*

Garrett 339 (7 lbs boost) with top mounted intercooler with 300ZX scoop.










_Modified by pilotzski at 12:08 PM 5-8-2008_


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (pilotzski)*

sound like the set up i was trying on my audi 4000 do you have a pic with the hood down?


----------



## pilotzski (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (jettajunker)*











_Modified by pilotzski at 12:09 PM 5-8-2008_


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (pilotzski)*

Question to all. What are people using as for a turbo timer? Do you guys find it necessary? How r you guys controlling the boost? are the lower boost cars running stock pistons? And what is everyone doing with the stock fuel air plate box thing? meaning i see that people in the pics have cone air filters and don't have the crap box. Just trying to get some ideas. Thanks


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

the cone air filters are on cars running electronic fuel injection. the fuel plate box thing you are talking about is for CIS witch its mechanical fuel injection. some older turbo volvo's used cis with forced induction. Low boost will work on basically anything. every fuel system is designed to be able to provide signifigantly more fuel than is necissary. Digifant 2 is probably one of the ones that has the least ammount of extra available fuel, despite this digi 2 can still handle around 6 psi of boost with no fueling modifications except for maybe richening the mixture and unplugging the oxygen sensor (digi 2 has a rich "limp mode" that actually makes the car run better)


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (jettajunker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettajunker* »_Question to all. 
1. What are people using as for a turbo timer? 
2. Do you guys find it necessary? How r you guys controlling the boost? 
3.are the lower boost cars running stock pistons? 
4. And what is everyone doing with the stock fuel air plate box thing? meaning i see that people in the pics have cone air filters and don't have the crap box. Just trying to get some ideas. Thanks

1. Not using one. It can cause more problem then its worth. Just take the extra minute or two and wait while the car idles and get your stuff ready to get out the car.
2. Not one bit, just wait. MBC controls the boost.
3. I am - Im running 15psi with c2 spacer and IC on stock internals.
4. I would get rid of it if possible. Make sure you use a good cone filter, not some BS one.


----------



## bharry07 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (Fastbreakstar22)*

ill be joining you guys soon. 78 Rabbit
is getting an obd2 cross flow with a mitsubishi starion turbo. 
Im looking for the C2 kit right now with injectors and all used
so if you happen to see them around or have it
let me know! I want this swap done!!!!



_Modified by bharry07 at 6:04 PM 4-18-2008_


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

no pics but im running a bone stock motor for 70k now, hundreds of drag races and highway runs. Meth injection obd1 (97motor)aba saab turbo stock comp.car made 268hp 266tq. atw. these motors can take a helava beating bone stock ran 12.4 at 112mph 20psi. believ it or not! watch for it at waterfest will try to hit 11s cosmo 81s


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

you can see my car run here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...3just open the 11.2 run


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

Max VW so you are telling me that if I were to just run like 6 psi, I would not have to switch the injectors out at all? so pretty much all I am needing is turbo, piping, intercooler,manifold and oil pan. I might be missing something but will not need mess around with fuel?


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

I RAN THAT BOOST FOR A LONG TIME W/JUST A 1TO1 FUEL PRES. REGULAOR NO PROBLEMS (AIROMOTIVE)


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (jettajunker)*

you shouldent have to you'll have to play with the timing a bit and unplug the oxy sensor 

_Quote, originally posted by *jettajunker* »_Max VW so you are telling me that if I were to just run like 6 psi, I would not have to switch the injectors out at all? so pretty much all I am needing is turbo, piping, intercooler,manifold and oil pan. I might be missing something but will not need mess around with fuel?


----------



## joevwfox (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's my 8v turbo, it will be in the car shortly!


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

^^^ Interesting


----------



## BoostedmkI (Aug 15, 2007)

intresting!!! what mani are u using? im doing somethiong similar but i been encountering some probles ill post some pics later on 2day


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (BoostedmkI)*

Nice turbo 8vs... i have an atp manifold for sale.. looking to cut a deal.. 130+shipping OBO


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (runvsofme07)*

















IHI off a thunderbird
G60 injectors
Black_Cabbie's OBD1 chip
SAAB 20"x15"x1" intercooler
Porsche 944 DV
2.5" Intercooler piping
11psi
$300 total build cost


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

well i got my new turbo in and took it for a rip last night and hollly **** does it pull hard, i have a t3/t4 60 trim pulls hard all the way to 7 grand, 8 psi on this turbo feels stronger then 10 on the old t3 40 trim. i should be up to 12-14 psi on digi 2 soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MaxVW at 9:21 AM 4-25-2008_


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (89VWdieselGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89VWdieselGolf* »_
















IHI off a thunderbird
G60 injectors
Black_Cabbie's OBD1 chip
SAAB 20"x15"x1" intercooler
Porsche 944 DV
2.5" Intercooler piping
11psi
$300 total build cost


Good $h!t.
Thats what I call a good budget kit. How does it run?


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fastbreakstar22* »_
Good $h!t.
Thats what I call a good budget kit. How does it run?

runs great, its got a rough idle when cold, like below 10*C until it warms up for about a minute or two, but otherwise its great


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (89VWdieselGolf)*

What manifold did you use? Nice budget build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hollagraphik* »_What manifold did you use? Nice budget build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

TD mani, but i made my own flange for it


----------



## scirocco gt2.0 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: (89VWdieselGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89VWdieselGolf* »_
TD mani, but i made my own flange for it

Hi,
have you lowered your CR?


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco gt2.0)*

my CR? whats that?


----------



## scirocco gt2.0 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: (89VWdieselGolf)*

I meant the compression ratio. But I guess not.


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco gt2.0)*

oh.. no i havent, motor is a completely bone stock 94 obd1 aba out of a gti.


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (89VWdieselGolf)*

ausome pic


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (89VWdieselGolf)*

great pic


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (2.0t mk2)*


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

How are you guys mounting the intercoolers? Just curious to see different set ups so that I can start planning


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (jettajunker)*

i drilled two holes through my crossmember and make brackets that bolt to the intercooler, and to the crossmember. the IC just rests on them, and then at the top i make an "S" shaped bracket that goes from the IC to the rad support. I did have to cut the center brace out of my rad support though.


----------



## Luigi44 (Nov 14, 2007)

heres my turbo 8v, making 10 psi





_Modified by Luigi44 at 5:35 PM 5-9-2008_


----------



## bharry07 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (89VWdieselGolf)*

You guys seem to know whats up. So without a head spacer what
kind of boost would you estimate you could run with c2 #42 softare,
compared to 2 stacked gaskets. Turbo is a 15g mitsubishi. I have
two brand new gaskets here but dont know what to run it with. Thanks


----------



## Luigi44 (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (bharry07)*

youll make more power with stock compression and low boost than low compression with low boost. just make sure you have enough fuel going into the head (injectors etc.)


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Hollagraphik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hollagraphik* »_
G60 Turbo
T3/T4 .62 AR
Autotech 260 cam
USRT 42lb Injectors
SNS Chip (awaiting upgrade to Stage 5+)
3" catback to a Mustang GT bullet muffler


Looks like my SNS Stage 5 chip should be here today. I'm stoked!







Anybody got an estimate of what HP I should put down? I'm looking to dyno at 10, 15, and 18 psi.


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

Bump


----------



## ThatsNotStock (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*

8v 2.0 ABA CIS, K26 turbo & Audi 5000 manifold. Just got the engine running last week w/o turbo. Working on Volvo 240 dist and manifold now.


----------



## Luigi44 (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (ThatsNotStock)*

damn that looks hot got any more pics?


----------



## ThatsNotStock (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (Luigi44)*

This is from last summer....I will get some current pics soon


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (ThatsNotStock)*


----------



## ThatsNotStock (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (AlbertoB1)*

Here is a video....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7b_NISEubc


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (ThatsNotStock)*

Do you have a build thread on your ABA'd bug? I wouldn't mind checking that out...


----------



## ThatsNotStock (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*

I dont have a build thread...I have a website
http://www.thatsnotstock.com


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

^thats funny.


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (woodrowstar)*

more more more pics!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## PolishSasquatch (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (woodrowstar)*

what mani you running on that? fuel management?^^^


----------



## ThatsNotStock (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (PolishSasquatch)*

Stock intake from a Fox w/ a Weber Big Bore throttle body managed by CIS and knock sensor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: (PolishSasquatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolishSasquatch* »_what mani you running on that? fuel management?^^^

I think he means me.







Complete G60 and DIGI 1. With SVO IHI Turbo Charger. Mercedes Kompressor intercooler. ..._which mani?_ the one everyone says wont fit on the counterflow. which is all of them. takes a little work bit it will







.


----------



## PolishSasquatch (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (woodrowstar)*

TD? (yeah i mean woodrowstar)


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (PolishSasquatch)*


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

^^ Drove this today! Video coming soon.........


----------



## bharry07 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

I have been waiting for that video lol. How does
it run?


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (bharry07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bharry07* »_I have been waiting for that video lol. How does
it run?

The car seems to run good but I am still working on some tire rubbing and sketchy steering (alignment), here's the videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...ge=47
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...ge=47


_Modified by Shawn B at 2:01 AM 5-20-2008_


----------



## JeffKing (Feb 10, 2008)

For anyone with an MK3, what tranny do you use for your turbo setup. I've got a T3 60trim running about 12psi and i can't give my car too much boost because sooner or later my gears will slip. I was looking into LSD, but would like some feed back por favor.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (JeffKing)*

I want to see more turbo 8V's! 
Hopefully I'll have my new intake done soon and I can change my big long ugly upper intercooler pipe. Did I post pics of my new intake in its almost finished state?
Here's the idea before it was welded:


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

That should help you out alot. And cut down on what? Like a foot of piping? I gotta stop being lazy and put my new chip and injectors in.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*

More than a foot


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

Yeah atleast! 
Wheres everybody at? I know me and Shawn B aren't the only ones left.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*

I'm waiting on my 42/35 head


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_I'm waiting on my 42/35 head









where from?


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*

Well I'm not *that* sad about it (good things come to those who wait after all







)... Collin's got my head.


----------



## Luigi44 (Nov 14, 2007)

Are any of you guys having problems with oil blow-by?


_Modified by Luigi44 at 9:44 PM 5-22-2008_


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

made 268hp at the wheels 268tq at 20psi on meth and stock chip bone stock motor stock comp. 70k mi worth of boosted abuse


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

Nice time!
Any word on your setup? (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

vr maf saab injectors airomotive fpr 1to1. meth. saab turbo t3 obd1 computer (aba) stock motor (97) i did have the c2 guy bump fuel by 10% over 3k and bump the rev limiter but thats it that recent i have been runing the stock computer for 60k and it made 250 whp pump gas. w/o meth.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_I want to see more turbo 8V's! 
Hopefully I'll have my new intake done soon and I can change my big long ugly upper intercooler pipe. Did I post pics of my new intake in its almost finished state?
Here's the idea before it was welded:









why not use an intake manifold off of a mk4 aeg 2l?


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo81roc X-Flow* »_vr maf saab injectors airomotive fpr 1to1. meth. saab turbo t3 obd1 computer (aba) stock motor (97) i did have the c2 guy bump fuel by 10% over 3k and bump the rev limiter but thats it that recent i have been runing the stock computer for 60k and it made 250 whp pump gas. w/o meth. 

I'd LOVE to make 250whp.







I don't think I would touch my motor after that.


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

thats wut u say now but once u have it ur gona want more and more it like crack it never ends. its easy all u gotta do is drop in an aba it plugs right in to ur fuse box, trust me u wont regret it. that digicrap is just that crap it will blow up motors and run like ****, seen it to many times before.


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo81roc X-Flow* »_thats wut u say now but once u have it ur gona want more and more it like crack it never ends.

LOL True! My last turbo made 200whp @ 20psi, but that was way too high a psi for the chip/injectors/turbo I had. New setup should be close to that on less psi.

I hope.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (MaxVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxVW* »_
why not use an intake manifold off of a mk4 aeg 2l?

The motor is in a rabbit. The MKIV intake manifold doesn't clear the hood.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

























These are two I have been involved in over the past few years.


----------



## JeffKing (Feb 10, 2008)

Honestly for a site with so many people and s much information. ALL of you guys are serious fu**ing @ssholes. All of the questions i asked, nothing. Why cause you don't know what my car looks like. FU**ING JERKOFFS


----------



## detour (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: (JeffKing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffKing* »_Honestly for a site with so many people and s much information. ALL of you guys are serious fu**ing @ssholes. All of the questions i asked, nothing. Why cause you don't know what my car looks like. FU**ING JERKOFFS

#1 Calm the **** down, you've only made one post about it in this thread. And only 9 posts total. MAYBE people haven't seen it yet.
#2 It might help if you said what type of car/setup.

_Quote, originally posted by *JeffKing* »_97 GT with a stage 2 turbo kit

I know most turbo VR guys are running 02A's with a LSD
I've seen some 2.0T guys such as yourself running stock trans, or with a LSD but that might not be the greatest idea. Try PMing PBWB (His name is Apple) he originally had an automatic 2.0T














. Now he's running a manula trans. Tell him Wendeezy sent ya. He's normally glad to help people. 
That being said, Welcome to the 'Tex. YES there is an incredible amount of knowledge and YES theres some a$sholes on here. Ya gotta learn to weed thru both of them. Oh and before anybody else yells at ya to do it, learn to use the search. It'll normally help ya out more than starting a thread. And when the search doesn't work, try PMing people whom you've noticed are knowledgeable. Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

What kind of intercooler is that and what did you use for the turbo plumbing? I really like how clean your engine bay is. Are you welding the Blow off valve into the turbo plumbing going towards the intercooler?
Thanks


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (JeffKing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffKing* »_Honestly for a site with so many people and s much information. ALL of you guys are serious fu**ing @ssholes. All of the questions i asked, nothing. Why cause you don't know what my car looks like. FU**ING JERKOFFS

Yikes! Calm down noob! 
This is also a technical forum, it doesn't move as fast as say the mk2 or mk3 forum.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (Gans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gans* »_
Yikes! Calm down noob! 
This is also a technical forum, it doesn't move as fast as say the mk2 or mk3 forum. 

And is full of crap most of the time


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (jettajunker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettajunker* »_What kind of intercooler is that and what did you use for the turbo plumbing? I really like how clean your engine bay is. Are you welding the Blow off valve into the turbo plumbing going towards the intercooler?
Thanks

Is this directed at me? If so:
The intercooler on the Audi Fox is a Griffin. The bypass valve is bolted on the charge side to a flange on a tube that leads from the upper charge tube and on the discharge side to a tube that extends from the compressor inlet. I like to make things as short as possible. It's one of the advantages of the longitudinally mounted engine. 








And to JeffKing: calm down. This thread is not entitled "help JeffKing decide on a transmission and LSD." It is a picture thread for 8V turbos. Don't hijack a thread then bitch and moan because people don't answer your question. If you have a question, first search, then start a new thread if you don't find your answer searching. Those of us who tend to be on the giving side on information are usually put off by petulant newbies with more testosterone than common sense.


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (TehLonz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TehLonz* »_
And is full of crap most of the time









_IS_ or _isn't_?








The mk2 forum has it's moments of sucking pretty hard these days.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_


















I was wondering if you were ever going to join this little party, Longi. How long until you start getting questions about the fueling, I wonder...


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

There's a lot of great "turbinized" 8v around! 
When I'll have the time, I'll post some pics of my ride, before It goes to a new owner








But here a the specs for now:
1992 Gti ABA-T
forged bottom end (Ross)
T3 super 60 
FMIC
SDS EM3F with siemens-deka 630cc injectors
3" turbobcak exhaust
Worked head with 252 cam HD springs/retainers etc..
And other stuff lol
Car runs like a diesel when cold due to a lot of piston flapping but calms down when it reaches it's optimal temperature, I was bothered at the beginning but now I'm used to it and don't give a **** about the fact it's noisy, I even say yes when some people ask me if it is a diesel. Yeah a 300hp diesel


----------



## JeffKing (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## l3 onp (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

hi there, just looking @ your 8vt and I' thinking of doing the same thing. Just a few questions though
1. hows the space between the turbo and the fire wall, when using the TD manifold?
2. hows comes your still running the 020 gb?
3. how much boost you running, and whas the perfotrmance like with the std management?


----------



## torchd (Jul 11, 2008)

awesome job guys love the developement... actually shows that the 8v has potential. i think im going dual carbs and cam for my daily but this is sweet. congrats
jhonny


----------



## wojtizzlator (Jul 9, 2008)

quick question....would i be better off getting a 2.0 pretty built for 400-500 dollars and boosting that or would i be better off buying a vr6 boosting that or a 1.8t?


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (wojtizzlator)*

the great thing about the aba is that you can make over 300whp on a stock block im makin 270whp 10to1 80k of boosted miles just throw in the aba u wont regret it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

what does built mean... cause 400-500 is cheap if its built up.. is it just refreshed? ABA-T or 16v-T ftw... simply because you can actually afford to melt a piston or throw a rod with these motors


----------



## crackbunny (Oct 21, 2004)

*don't know the HP?*

sorry about the lack of hp numbers. i have only had it street tuned. you know, throw a lambda meter on it and drive it down a street with the your buddy in the car playing with the laptop. i know it is about 300 hp at about 18psi. 
























i ran the 11.994 @ 110 mph























this is 34psi on a hot day at the track.
9A block bored to 83.5mm
8.75:1 wiseco pistons
pauter chromoly rods (knife edged)
stock crank (knife edged)
272/272 cam
ported and polished stock x-flow head
gt30r turbo
tial 38mm
greddy profec-b
motec m4
msd dig-4 plus
denso coils
stock trans w/ quiaffe diff
short shifter
26.5x8.5x15 MT slicks
stock fuel pump
700 cc injectors
custom intake
75mm bbk TB
greddy type-s BOV
stock cooling system
_Modified by crackbunny at 4:08 PM 7-14-2008_


_Modified by crackbunny at 4:12 PM 7-14-2008_


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

Damn!! Nice ride. Are you gonna be at Waterfest this weekend?


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

that crack bunny is sick wut size tires u runin


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: don't know the HP? (crackbunny)*

never mind i see it.did u hav to cut ur fenders to fit those?


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: don't know the HP? (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

that rabbit is nutts...


----------



## crackbunny (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: don't know the HP? (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

a little hammering and taking out the fender well covers. it is actually lowered 1 1/2" in the front


----------



## crackbunny (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*

i am putting a new valve in the head tomorrow. so hopefully i can run at waterfest. i have the tickets. draggin of course


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (crackbunny)*

and u can turn w/o rubin. U beter get that thing runin for WF would be sick to hav 2 8V mk1s runin 11s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

i have an 88 jetta 8v and i want to throw a turbo on her and pick up some power. its a digi 2 (i think?) car so what would i need to do? im thinking about doing an aba swap or keeping the 1.8- as long as it gets a turbo. i want to keep the 4 cyl because i bought this car for fuel mileage but also want a little more power now. ive read through build threads and seen specs of turbos and cams but am wondering what else is in these to make them turn over. what do you all think?


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

ABA no question about it beter gas milage more power and it loves boost i hav gotten 36mpg and made 270whp


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

SOLD! im going to the junkyard tomorrow anyway. i was going to pick up a vr and trans but i think im going to grab an aba instead. now, for boosting; obd 1 or 2?


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

I had obd2 swaped harness for obd1 if i were u i would swap to the newer fuse box out of a 90 and up, harnesses plug right in


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

i have ce1. can you tell me about the swap? is it the same general procedure as in the diys?


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_SOLD! im going to the junkyard tomorrow anyway. i was going to pick up a vr and trans but i think im going to grab an aba instead. now, for boosting; obd 1 or 2?


OBDI!!! fordged internals, when they went OBDI they went to cast internals


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

i hav been runin a 97 non forged for 80k 270 whp on race gas stock comp. prob. 200 whp most its life


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (stntman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stntman* »_

OBDI!!! fordged internals, when they went OBDI they went to cast internals

oil squirters & dual valve springs


----------



## Jettin2T (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (jettajunker)*

Just recently got mine going again after sitting for a couple of years...


----------



## Luigi44 (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: All turbo 8vs post your car here (Jettin2T)*

clean.


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

figuered id update u guys went on the dyno last sat. the stock motor beast made 307 whp and 344 tq. @ 24psi spike held 22psi on race gas and meth this is all with a saab junk yard turbo couldnt believe it i did hear that his dyno reads a litle hight but still even if its close to 300 im still happy.


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*

with ur car easy way to do it is get new harnesses for all ur accesories to plug in to the new fuse box


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

bringin it back
not turbo yet but real soon like 2-3 weeks








my GLI with a stage 4 G60 18psi never dyno it but I could keep up with turbo WRX and STI's










now in the middle of doing a turbo t3-t4 with a crossflow head on a G60 pg block will update after all my parts arive


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (snowfox)*

can you please post some pics of this car?
Thanks


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

Shawn B what intercooler are you using on your car and where did you get it? How much was it do you remember? I really like the intercooler set up. I like the small bumper look and have been seeing how to set up an intercooler. Also did you just bolt the radiator to the intercooler? If so what did you use for brackers? love your car by the way
Thanks


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

maxvw, hey I am putting stuff together for my turbo set up on my 86 1.8l 8v. You have mentioned the turbo diesel manifold and a saab turbo. Now the Saab 900 is the turbo i need that matches the flange to the td manifold? What year Saab? I have been looking and there are a couple of different years and models and I don't know if there is a difference. Also what is everyone paying for their turbo's? I saw one for $250 which was a Saab 900 turbo. Is that over priced for a used junkyard turbo?
Thanks


----------



## virgilio-7 (Oct 7, 2008)

problably something new for you guys and some custom mods.


----------



## virgilio-7 (Oct 7, 2008)

specs are
1.8 8v cross flow head.
bahn brenner head spacer.
masterpower turbo very small and running out of breath.
custom piping work done, custom exhaust and intake manifold.
440 injectors btu recently purchased the 630cc siemens.
stage 3 clutch getting installed tomorrow.
megasquirt2 v3.0
autometer gauges tach and speedo.
lc1 wideband
meth kit.
and a few other mods that i dont remember right now.
best 1/4 mile with rough tuning was 13.4
should be in the 12s next races.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (virgilio-7)*

ok ok ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif when it is deserved and this is one custom beast I like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (Svedka)*

my car?


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Svedka)*

are there any more out there? And can you guys post some videos if you have them?
Thanks


----------



## Floorbangr (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone have any MS1 3.57 Msq File w/ MSnE-S for:
90' PG G60 1.8t Conversion
Im using a GT2560R
42lbs Injectors
Walboro Pump
- ish? Ive been searching around everywhere and i cant find anyones setup to start out with. 
Thanks


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Floorbangr)*

Where can i get a cheap td manifold?


----------



## vwtuner86 (Nov 2, 2006)

i need 8v turbo parts let me know wat you got


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re:*

here's somethin i been workin on. you'll hear it comin... i have more pics somewhere...








modified aidi 2oot mani, 5th port and wg flange removed.








wolfie motor, barely broke in. 67k miles








k26 turbo from an audi 5000








all cozy in it's new home








had to cut the lift eye off the tranny for the wg to clear. fits perfect. clears the linkage with no problems.








another shot of complete setup less exhaust fab. i need to pull intake to check some stuff so i'll take some pics of the ugly exhaust
















and as she sat as of 3 days ago. she's in a new shop so progress is imminent
















oh an i almost forgot the most important part...








more to come


----------



## shannonekermans (Oct 9, 2007)

could anyone here help, 
what do you think is the best option?
im shooting for 250hp,
i have 2 choices, 1 run aba pistons on the 144mm rods buy boring the rod and decking the block to get 8.5-1 comp (all for $200 with new pistons) or 2 run 9-1 comp buy either getting forged pistons or thicker head gasket.
ill be running ms so tune will be right.
also are the 9a rods forged? i tried to search .
and lastly does anyone know if the saab intercooler pictured above cna handle 250hp?
i would really appreciate your help. thanks in advance


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (shannonekermans)*

if your using ms and you wanna make 250 hp don't worry too much about the compression. as long as you can stuff enough fuel into that engine you can run as much boost as you r turbo can push. i think the 9a does have forged rods. i'm not sure about that old saab intercooler. i had 2 of them and was gonna run both on my fox but they're pretty small i don't thing there is enough cooling area to safely support 200 +horsepower... it is small enough to maybe do an air to water conversion....


----------



## ACPARTSGUY (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## ACPARTSGUY (Jan 13, 2011)

i know this thread is old but it's awesomeness cannot be stopped. there have to be more counterflow turbo guys and gals out there!!. post up

this is my setup in 2011








then onto some new pics

























SET AS FOLLOWS -pg 8v rebuilt arp everything
g60 head with gasket matched ports
gt30r
38mm external wastegate
440cc inj.
digi1
15 psi
tubular manifold(started as a steve langford cis turbo manifold i added provisions for external gate
meadium size fmic
50mm bov


----------



## ACPARTSGUY (Jan 13, 2011)

couple more photos


----------

